# Objektive der AE1 auf der DigitalSLR Canon Eos 300 D



## Wendolwolf (3. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels! Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit. Ich plane den Kaufer der Canon EOS 300 D und wollte fragen, ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt, meine zahlreichen Objektive (alles Manuell auf der Canon AE1 passend)auf der DigiSLR zu verwenden. Möglich? Wenn Ja, wie.....Bei Saturn arbeiten nur Lölis...

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Vitalis (3. März 2004)

Hallo Du,
das funktioniert leider nicht. Wäre sehr schön, wenn doch. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


*edit* Martin hat bei eBay gerade einen Adapter gefunden, der es ermöglichen könnte, die alten FD-Objektive an der 300D zu benutzen. Der Autofokus würde dann natürlich nicht funktionieren und man müßte die Blende nach der Belichtungsmessung jedesmal von Hand einstellen.

Zum Angebot: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2986397972&category=15419


----------



## Wendolwolf (3. März 2004)

*Danke!*

Dankeschön! Werde gleich mal gucken, ob ich dergleichen bei Hama im Regulären Programm finde.....allerdings denke ich, wenn hama das ding hat, haben es andere auch-....


----------



## Vitalis (4. März 2004)

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns Deine Ergebnisse dann mitteilen würdest. 

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Wendolwolf (4. März 2004)

*Mal gucken was da geht*

Hallo! Sicher werde ich Euch die Ergebnisse mitteilen. Ich denke mal, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der das Problem hat.

Liebe Grüße an alle, Wendolwolf


----------



## finzer (14. Januar 2005)

Und hast du was rausgefunden?
Will meine alten Objektive meiner AE1 auch auf meiner 300v verwenden und weiß nicht was für einen Adapter ich benötige 

Gruss finzer


----------

